# Member of the Month Nov 08 - Squeek



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The "*Member Of The Month*" award is a brand new feature on Heresy. It's a decision left solely to the staff who look through the possible candidates and decide collectively who they feel deserves to win based on all activity on or for the forums over the previous month.










*squeek*​ 
It was an incredibly close run thing but congratulations go to squeek, whose contributions and efforts have rightly earned him the title of *Member of the Month November 08.*

He's been an avid supporter and tremendous asset to Heresy-Online since the day he joined back in June 2008 and deserves all the accolades he gets.

Congratulations squeek & thanks for your dedication to Heresy-Online!

We took a minute to learn a bit about the man known as Squeek



> *Real name:* Alan
> *Heresy Online user name:* squeek
> *Main Army:* Orcs and Gobbos/Eldar
> *Location:* Hereford (even the wargamers in Hereford display SAS like qualities! - Jez)
> ...


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done Squeek. Have an e-beer or 2!:drinks:


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Congrats Mr Squeek! I really like this feature, it's great to read about the MotM.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Congrats to squeek. A great member that well deserves the honor.:good:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Absolutely, well done Squeek. In the time you've been here, you've been a credit to the site, you really have.

:congratulatory cyclops:


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

well done squeek!!!


----------



## Mr.Hill (Nov 12, 2008)

Congrats! 
You earned it! You post a lot of good stuff, and you were nice to me when i first joined here! Thanks again for that.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Conga rats dude,. well done


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Congrats Squeek, definately well deserved!!!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations squeek! You're the perfect choice for the Member of the Month! Very well deserved indeed.

:good:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Grats Squeek, well deserved :victory:


----------



## Timesplitter (Oct 11, 2008)

Congrats man! Well deserved.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye, big gratz Squeek, well deserved.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

couldnt think of a better person myself! gratz!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheers for the kind words guys!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Well done Squeek


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Well earnt mate.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Well done to squeek for all the work he has put in, well deserved Award.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

defnitely well deserved, congratulations squeek! :victory:


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Seriously thoroughly deserved. All out nice and helpful guy and i like seeing your painted minis, keep up the great work mate, i can't think of anyone more deserving


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Definatly deserves some accolades.:clapping:
Good job Squeek :gimmefive:

peace out:victory:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well Deserved, no doubt. There was no shortage of competition, so well done! You've done a grand job.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Congrats Squeek =)


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Congrats squeek, well deserved . Keep up the good.. work? 

To the others, don't give up! There's always next month :victory:.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

well congratulations squeek 

here is a toat to the member of teh month. 
enjoy an early christmas present of rep

edit: mis spelt word


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Congrats, dood. Enjoy your time in the spotlight!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Well done Squeek.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, shit. I wasted my vote on Anthor 

Congrats, Squeek


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Woot! Let's give Squeek a big round of applause! Well done Squeek, and hope you win Member of the Year!


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Gratz squeek... utterly well deserved! :victory:


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

congratulations squeek


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks again for all the kind words


----------



## Tgoodman (Dec 2, 2008)

Congradulations! That is awesome!


----------

